# EXECUHITCH here I come



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Well Amigos after so much pondering and ******ing to myself, I am succumbing into buying the hitch from these guys, Ive research and research and I beleive they are the ones specially that my kids are coming to visit me and I love riding bike:thumbup:. Im going to call them soon as i get my cojones to do so!!! And see what they got to offer me  I will keep u guys posted ansd see what happens.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Axel,

Green light for the bike rack hitch, just don't want to see you towing a uhaul or 28 foot yacht around the island!:thumbup::rofl::yikes::eeps:


----------



## pedser (Jul 19, 2006)

I think from looking at the specs you are making a great decision, post some pics. Saludos!


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Pedro long time no hear amigo, when u coming down to the Island, let me know ok. Amigos i have yet to jump ship and order it the $700 plus dollars are holding me back!!!


----------



## GB (Apr 3, 2002)

I'd be really interested in hearing how it goes once you buy & install it. I've been considering an Execuhitch for my E91. 

-Graham


----------



## thesmaz (Mar 25, 2005)

I put one of the electronic versions on my X5d and love it! I have the bike rack adapter and the ball adapter. Have yet to use the ball but I use the bike rack adapter all of the time. Really happy with it but wish the electronic version was or could be programmed to act like the BMW coding. Have to deal with the contact beeping of the back up sensors and no camera zoom when one of the adapters is installed. I did the install myself, fairly easy just have to take your time so nothing gets messed up.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

@ thesmaz send pics of it displayed and hidden I am interested in seeing it.Gracias!!!


----------



## thesmaz (Mar 25, 2005)

I'll take some this weekend and get them posted.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

@thesmaz where are the pics, amigo?


----------



## thesmaz (Mar 25, 2005)

Oops! I knew that there was something I forgot to do! Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## thesmaz (Mar 25, 2005)

Here's the pics. Sorry for the delay, I've been pretty busy the past few days. The last two are of the Ball adapter w/o either of the tow balls that I have attached.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks amigo I am now inclining in buying just waiting for my VA retro that should be now by $9K and waiting  Im not in a hurry LOL


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

*needing assurance*

@Axle, have you been given info that assures you that the kit will clear our urea tanks? There is not a whole lot of room between the factory cross piece and the aluminum looking "guard" that protects the aft end of the tanks. I went to a local car lot and compared the 335i and 328i to the underneath area of my 335D. 328 has a TON of room compared to the other two. The exhaust being out of the way helps considerably. We have the twin resonators, the cross pipe in between and the urea tanks to clear.

The company assures me that there is a special kit to fit the 335D. The site shows a photo for a 335D but its difficult to see. The site is a little messed up. When you go to the 335D section, it shows a picture but its kind of small. It says click here to see an expanded photo. You click and the photo is even worse than the first one.


----------



## TD328 (Sep 22, 2008)

Hey thesmaz where you get it? Could you please send some info
Thx!!


----------



## thesmaz (Mar 25, 2005)

I bought the hitch with the tow ball adapters from a member on one of the BMW message boards. It was brand new, never installed. I ordered the receiver hitch adapter straight from the company at execuhitch.com, I have the automated one but the offer one that is fully manual.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

@bbcuda thanks for info but thesmaz has photos and he has an X5d, i will be buying the kit soon.


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks Axle. I'm needing to connect with a fellow 335D owner who has this execuhitch installed. X5Ds have their urea tanks mounted much further forward no where near the hitch mount area. the company sent me a photo with the kit mounted up to a 335xi. I want to see a photo with it installed on a 335D and the photo's perspective should be looking up underneath showing it doesn't interfere with the urea tanks and no cutting on the bumper cover/fascia either. Dean can you please help us?


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

@bbcuda please post pics, this will convince me once and for all to buy for the summer, oops its always summer here in Puerto Rico!!!


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

Axle, we are talking past each other i guess. I'm also asking for pictures. The only photo that I have is for a 335xi (gasoline with all wheel drive). I don't have a 335D photo and wanting one too. File is attached ... i think.

I want to do it before summer too (we are hitting upper 80's here in houston). I want to go to Colorado with bicycles on the back. I don't want to do the roof rack method. Also, there are little small trays (maybe 2' x 3' wide) that you can mount in the reciever hole. Perfect for a compact spare tire if i need to fully load the trunk on a trip. I'll go find a pic of the shelf thing. I see them commonly used on the back of a Suburban with an ice chest bungy corded down.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Pretty sharp if you ask me I am leaning more towards it everyday, but being how stingy I get sometimes LOL, I might wait it out jajajaja


----------

